

Five Reasons to Write Down Everything You Eat - iamdave
http://www.dumblittleman.com/2008/08/five-reasons-to-write-down-everything.html

======
iamdave
Before you say this isn't hacker news, remember this: what you eat drastically
effects your work habits and your effectiveness at work.

I'm going to make a few spreadsheets and pass them out to my crew for them to
fill out, and at the start of the next week we're going to turn the tables and
eat something completely different and see how our work habits change.

A good little experiment just for fun around the office that also works as an
excellent little management procedure.

~~~
jgamman
science: you're doing it wrong. google double-blind. not hacker news.

